# Um, Help? Cleaning really nasty old house...



## Sabre3of4

My family and I are getting ready to move into a house we inherited from my grandfather.

The place hasn't been deep cleaned in about 20 years, it seems and we are going to bug bomb it tomorrow.
What can my DDs and I use afterwards to get all the grunge off the walls, ceilings and wood floors. It has several layers of nicotine, soot, various bug sprays and just general grunge on all surfaces. Ick! There's a woodstove with a tile hearth and backdrop that I have no clue how to deal with.

I also need something to clean/shine the wood floors and really nice wood trims to help bring out their natural beauty...... They used to be the crowning glory of this house and I'd like to get them there again....

Sabrina


----------



## Marcia in MT

Trisodium phosphate (usually sold as just TSP) works really well to clean all sorts of stuff off of all sorts of surfaces. I usually get it at the hardware store. Read and follow the directions for strength, as it's also used to prepare shiny painted surfaces before repainting -- it can damage some finishes.

If things are really bad, let the cleaning solution sit on the surface for a bit, so the chemical does the cleaning action for you -- less elbow grease needed!


----------



## jen74145

Murphy's Oil Soap makes wood gorgeous again.


----------



## Windy_jem

Simple Green cuts through grease and scum like crazy!


----------



## Elsbet

I use apple cider vinegar on all my wood surfaces- oh my goodness does that make it SHINE. I learned to use that after mindlessly watching a show on how they clean in... I think it was Windsor Castle.
And it is cheap to buy!


----------



## Ninn

The tile hearth and backdrop can be cleaned with anything you'd use on your kitchen tile or shower tile. Just be prepared to clean it 4 or 5 times before it's clean. When you finally get it clean, get some tile sealant and coat it all. Save yourself hours of work next time around. Good luck on the new place. It sounds like you've really got a lot of work ahead of you just to make it livable.


----------



## Sabre3of4

Yes, It is going to be a lot of work just to get livable. but it will be a no-mortage home for us so I'm willing to put in the sweat equity. In a way, I'm lucky that it's in such bad condition. Nobody else in the family wanted it and it would have been too much hassle to sell it.....:bouncy:

I will try to find the TSP in the local stores 

Sabrina


----------



## frankva

Strong solution of ---- and Span, followed by a clear water wipe down has worked well for me on painting jobs. The nicotine and oily fried food residue needs to come off before paint goes on.

Just plan on a shower or swimming after. Right after.


----------



## jmtinmi

No one has mentioned Krud Kutter, so I will. I get it at Home Depot. It works wonderfully as a grease cutter, food removal, even dried latex paint. I was introduced to it for removing 100s of duct tape residue stick 'um on walls with _WOW_ results. I am sure it will help with some aspect of the clean up.

*Oh yeah, with any wall cleaning remember to clean from the bottom up to avoid streaks!*


----------



## BlueberryChick

No suggestions better than those you've gotten, just best wishes on a huge project. 

Would you be willing to post before/after pictures? I love seeing a place being brought back to life.


----------



## Sabre3of4

Here's what I have so far ......


http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/album/572591002fLmkat


----------



## Ninn

Sabre, that place is going to be gorgeous when you are finished! Look at all those hardwood floors and real wood doors! All the wood trims! Don't paint those-clean them up with Murphy's oil soap and polish them well. The natural glow from that wood is lovely! I can't wait to see how it looks when you start painting that awfully _red_ red living room, though. You're going to need a ton of primer to cover that up. I look forward to the next set of pix, as well. Have a blast with your new place!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Your place is going to be beautiful. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dianaofthedunes

Speaking from experience with an old house... Nicotine will sometimes "weep" through new paint, especially if it's in a humid room like a bathroom or kitchen. I'd use a good stain-killing primer before you paint your final colors.

Lots of old houses had woodwork that was finished with shellac. You can test yours to find out. Take a cotton ball soaked with denatured alcohol and rub the finish. If it comes off, it's shellac. You can buy cans of clear shellac from most big box stores. Just brush or wipe it on with a rag, and your woodwork will shine like new. A nice bonus is that shellac is all-natural and doesn't smell anywhere near as much as polyurethane. Definitely clean the woodwork first, though! 

If the floors are original (never refinished), they might have been waxed at some point. You can remove old wax with mineral spirits and a rag or mop (test a small spot first!!). Open the windows though! If the floors are shellac as well, the same pointers for the woodwork apply. The mineral spirits won't harm a shellac finish (or many others), and you can recoat with fresh shellac without sanding. Or Johnson's paste wax will also bring back the shine... If all else fails, rent a drum sander and start over. It's not as hard as people make it out to be. I refinished our living room floors over a weekend (with zero prior experience and no help from hubby), and they turned out great.

I noticed in your pics there's a lot of wallpaper... Every room in our 1920s house had multiple layers. A wallpaper steamer was my savior. If you have lots and lots of wallpaper to remove, I'd definitely get one. It can be a little messy because of the wet wallpaper, but it's WAY easier than anything else I've tried.

Good luck!


----------

